# Mistakenly stepped on cat.. now it runs away from me



## claw (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi everyone...

I recently accidentally stepped on my cat when walking down the stairs with the laundry basket.. As you will all know, they always like to get by your feet at the most inconvenient of times and this was genuinely an accident. 

I don't exactly know where I stood on him but I heard a yelp and he bolted under the kitchen surfaces where he usually likes to hide... This happened about two weeks ago and since, he won't come and sit / play with me and runs to hide all the time..

This is most distressing and I wondered if anyone had any tips on getting him to trust me again


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

claw said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I recently accidentally stepped on my cat when walking down the stairs with the laundry basket.. As you will all know, they always like to get by your feet at the most inconvenient of times and this was genuinely an accident.
> 
> ...


Have you checked him for any "injuries".If he is injury free the only suggestion I can make is that you are the one who feeds him *always*,You try to engage him in play,sometimes dangler pole type toys which dont involve any close contact can be very helpful,and you use treats(sparingly)as a reward when he comes to you.Even just sitting on the floor,reading out loud(you will feel daft)may just make him curious enough to come to see what you are doing.I hope he forgives you soon.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree with Buffie, have you checked he didn't actually get hurt somehow? very often cats will hide when in pain.
If not then it will take a while but feeding him, giving him treats, playing and spending quiet time together should help.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you grovellingly apologised to him???

I stepped on Mersons tail last week & he was off up the stairs like a streak of lightening! I immediately went to find him & he ran away from under the chair.

I had to sit on the floor, tell him over & over how sorry I was and totally *BEG *him to come out to me!! hmy:

After about 5 mins of this, he finally deigned to come to out and bestow his forgiveness upon me! :skep:

There is only one problem with treating our cats like gods - THEY actually believe that they are!!!!


----------



## claw (Feb 23, 2011)

> Have you checked him for any "injuries".If he is injury free the only suggestion I can make is that you are the one who feeds him always,You try to engage him in play,sometimes dangler pole type toys which dont involve any close contact can be very helpful,and you use treats(sparingly)as a reward when he comes to you.


Yes, the first thing I did was to observe his movement and he still jumps up onto the window ledge to go outside without any sign of discomfort or anything. He is eating fine, although I share the responsibility of feeding him with my girlfriend.

Regarding toys, he is very much a "chase little balls with bells inside" kind of cat. Doesn't tend to respond as well to the stick style toys...

I made some progress at the weekend however... We ordered pizza (with chicken on!) and he was, all of a sudden, my best friend again...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

claw said:


> Yes, the first thing I did was to observe his movement and he still jumps up onto the window ledge to go outside without any sign of discomfort or anything. He is eating fine, although I share the responsibility of feeding him with my girlfriend.
> 
> Regarding toys, he is very much a "chase little balls with bells inside" kind of cat. Doesn't tend to respond as well to the stick style toys...
> 
> I made some progress at the weekend however... We ordered pizza (with chicken on!) and he was, all of a sudden, my best friend again...


You obviously need to work on your grovelling skills.

I reckon your girlfriend will agree.....    

Glad he's worked through his strop and is being your chum again. :thumbup:


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

You can get something called  Felifriend  which is the cat appeasing pheromone that you can use on your hands to try and make you cat love you again


----------

